# Influencing Gender



## nightstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi All! I am new to this site and so far it looks great!

We are lucky to have 3 gorgeous boys and my DH and I would like to just increase the odds of having a DD for our last child. Has anyone had any experiences with GenSelect? I would be very grateful for any positive or negative experiences with them that you might share. Thanks


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Welcome. If you do a search under Shettles you will find lots of discussions on trying to increase your chances for one gender or the other.

Other than genetics, which definitely play a part, I think timing is the most important component. The idea is that if you want a girl you have relations 48+ hours before ovulation. There is another theory that if you want a girl you have sex 24 hours after ovulation but I had never read that until I came here.
The first thing you need to do is start charting so that you are able to pinpoint ovulation and check out the things you can do to increase your girlie chances.

Oops, I just realized that the search engine may not be working right now







If you go to the trying to conceive board and click a few pages back you may be able to find our discussions - but you'll need to go back a couple of weeks.

Good luck,
Keri


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Just from a quick look at the web site, a few things to consider:

1.) They are still in trial phases- it is not yet approved and therefore, you will officially be a "test subject".

2.) They use markers on the genes in the sperm- that means that there are chemical markers inserted into the cells- a foreign substance on (or recently on) 1/2 of your newborn's DNA during fertilization... who knows what that means in the long run?

3.) It is expensive, as after they sort the sperm, you undergo in vitro at the dr.s office. IV has a low success rate anyway and conception rates are low.

However, it does seem to work...

IMHO, it is a very expensive, not-yet-proven safe option that seems to be best for people who are trying to avoid sex-linked genetic diseases and not really for the casual "I'd prefer a _____ this time around" couple...


----------



## 3Boys&LovinIT (Jun 14, 2006)

hi nightstar!
i'm so glad i ran into this post
anywho i also have 3 beatiful boys and had recently bought the "its a girl" gen-select kit
i followed all the instructions down to the very last t
now i'm in the process of waiting to see if i achieved pregnancy but if it works i will definitly keep you up to date. i also been trying to find more information or know if anyone has expirenced the kits also but i can't seem to find anymore information


----------



## 3Boys&LovinIT (Jun 14, 2006)

Today i'm 13dpo and gotten a bfp 10dpo!!!







so yes pregnancy was achieved.







: for the last 4 months i've done everything to achieve a girl pregnancy. and did a4, 3 and 2 day cut off, went on a girl diet and vinager douche and didnt get pregnant as soon as i tried the gen select the first time with a 3 day cut off i achieved pregnancy all thanks to jesus







! i still have to wait a few months to see if i conceived a girl. i will definitly keep you girls updated. you can purchase gen select off of ebay twice as cheap than the gen select website and everything brand new in boxkeep thinking baby dust!!!!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I've never heard of this kit.


----------



## 3Boys&LovinIT (Jun 14, 2006)

hi ladies
well on the 14th i had a miscarriage i didn't even make it to 6 weeks. I felt very down about the whole situation and hopeless. i went to ebay to find the genselect kit but it was to expensive for me at the time and than i found this gender selection 15 page booklet written by the seller of the item, she has 4 boys and recently just had her 1st baby girl and wrote about how she concieved her daughter.
just go to ebay and type "gender selection" and you will find it she usually sells it for $25 but also does best offer and i bought it for $15 and now my husband and i are going to give it one more try. i know jesus knows whats best for me and if i do end up having another boy i know jesus did it in my best interest and i will always be thankful for my child being healthy happy and alive. keep smiling and best of luck to you ladies.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone looked into having their DH's semen spun out? Baically they take a sample and "spin" all of the sperm for the desired sex out and you can iseminate youself at home.

I'd definitely look into it, we're only going to have 2 at the most and I want a little girl so badly it hurts. Maybe it won't be too expensiv because their is no in-vitro???


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

We are ttc #3, using some natural techniques in hopes of a baby girl this time (though another boy would be wonderful too)! From what I have read the Shettles/timing therory only has about a 65% sucess rate. We are not using this because it is hard enough for me to get pg without a cut-off anyway. What I am doing is trying to change my environment/ph level with the use of supplements and diet. Anyway, I'm not sure if this post makes any sense but here is a link that you may be intrested in. http://www.geocities.com/originaldragonlady/
Also, there is a forum but I don't know if I can post that so if you want to know about it you can PM me.


----------

